# How To Turn Your T-Shirt Into A Racerback Tank



## StereoXGirl (Aug 10, 2009)

[No message]


----------



## magosienne (Aug 10, 2009)

Cool ! Looks like something i could actually do lol, no sewing machine involved !


----------



## Mylala88 (Aug 10, 2009)

Cool this link inspires me to do a bit of cutting this week! Thanks for the link


----------



## Lucy (Aug 10, 2009)

wow, i might try that!


----------



## Darla (Aug 10, 2009)

ok but how much do tank tops normally cost?


----------



## Adrienne (Aug 10, 2009)

At the cheapest, if they're on sale or your lucky, 5 bucks. Other than that, I see them for 10 bucks up to 30 max.


----------



## Mylala88 (Aug 11, 2009)

I've just spent the last 5 hours altering one old (and getting holey) black shirt and converted a huge over-sized tee-shirt into a fitted tank tops!

I think it's probably a good idea for those huge over-sized complimentary tee-shirts you can get for free at events and giveaways (or on college campuses ~_^).

On the other hand, i've managed to get brand new tank tops for a dollar on clearance racks, but that's really rare.


----------



## Sherbert-Kisses (Aug 12, 2009)

Originally Posted by *Mylala88* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I've just spent the last 5 hours altering one old (and getting holey) black shirt and converted a huge over-sized tee-shirt into a fitted tank tops! 
I think it's probably a good idea for those huge over-sized complimentary tee-shirts you can get for free at events and giveaways (or on college campuses ~_^).

On the other hand, i've managed to get brand new tank tops for a dollar on clearance racks, but that's really rare.

I have a cool promo Wolverine t-shirt that's like a guy's Large and I'm really teeny so I was thinking of altering it to make it fitted. I got it free so I'm not really bothered.
I've done this to a few old tees before, it's quite fun.

I also convert old jeans into mini-skirts when the ends get all ratty from being worn out!


----------



## arleene (Aug 14, 2009)

wow, absolutely inspiring!!! I am gonna try!


----------



## allie :) (Aug 21, 2009)

hey i lovee what you do with shirts and i tried to do this shirt http://www.cutoutandkeep.net/project...zorback_tshirt

but i dont really get how to do it. do you think you could do a video on how to make a shirt like this one?


----------



## StereoXGirl (Aug 21, 2009)

Originally Posted by *allie  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />* /img/forum/go_quote.gif hey i lovee what you do with shirts and i tried to do this shirt Creation Â» Old To New Razorback Tshirt | Cut Out + Keepbut i dont really get how to do it. do you think you could do a video on how to make a shirt like this one?

That is a cute shirt!
You can ask the girl who made the video I posted directly by leaving a comment here if you'd like:

YouTube - itsblitzzz's Channel


----------



## danaryan (Aug 23, 2009)

Very cool! I'll have to try this. Thanks!!


----------



## Angels_Decay (Aug 23, 2009)

Very cool missy, I'm totally going to try this cut on some of my shirts!


----------

